
Slow Motion Video of a Speed Solve of a Rubik's Cube - CarolineW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOMQxLrCI7A
======
sethbannon
Great video. You you enjoyed the above, you'll likely also appreciate this
video of a Rubik's Cube being solved in 0.9 seconds by a robot:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixTddQQ2Hs4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixTddQQ2Hs4)

------
niroze
Just takes a bit of practice! Anyone can do it.

[http://www.speedcubing.com/](http://www.speedcubing.com/)

I, personally, love this book and have it on my nightstand
[https://www.amazon.com/Speedsolving-Easy---Follow-Step---
Ste...](https://www.amazon.com/Speedsolving-Easy---Follow-Step---
Step/dp/1402753136/)

------
kelvin0
All I could hear in my head while the video was playing: "M M M M M M M M M o
n s t e r Kill" (Anyone who has played Unreal Tournament will know what I mean
:-) This is truly impressive if you only consider the aspect of solving the
cube quickly, on top of that you have to admire the dexterity of the solver.
Impressive (Quake 3 :-)

------
k_vi
I wonder if they have an algorithm solving the cube with 20 moves for any
combination, if not Rubik's cube solution optimisation with a longer time
limit could be a more interesting competition than speed solving.

------
iamgopal
My best is 30 sec and with the same technique I could not seem to reduce it
further, whats the trick ?

\-----

As the cube gets larger, the complexity will get reduced, ( by ratio of
volume/surface area ) ? Am I right ?

~~~
blastrat
| _As the cube gets larger, the complexity will get reduced, ( by ratio of
volume /surface area ) ? Am I right ?_

I know nothing about this except what a Rubik's cube looks like, but at first
cut I'd say your comment is wrong but on the right track.

Rubik's cubes don't depend on volume at all, but the ratio of increasing the
surface area is still an inverse square, so you'd be right if you focused on
the ratio between area to linear dimension rather than the ratio of volume to
area...

~~~
jozydapozy
The 4x4x4 is far more difficult then the 3x3x3. The 5x5x5 is almost the same
as the 3x3x3 with just one extra step, though it takes more time to solve. The
cubes with even numbers (4x4x4, 6x6x6) are more difficult because these have
no fixed centers.

